# Leather cleaning.



## wodge (May 31, 2020)

Hi what is the best recommended leather cleaner? It is cream and looking a little grubby.

Tried AutoFinesse's hide with a MF cloth and didn't really make the grade? think I need a more 'aggressive' approach. brush and foam (seen a carbon collective set) or magic eraser?

sorry if covered previously...I'm new

cheers,

wodge


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried an APC? I've recently used a relatively watered down lot of AB FAB and did the trick for me. Just condition it after.


----------



## wodge (May 31, 2020)

I have a shed full of products but no APC, best get one and give it a try


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Dodo juice or DR Leather is all I use:thumb::thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

For me ive been using VP citrus pre wash mixed 1:10 and a leather brush from Wilkos that cost me £2

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/kiwi-leather-shoe-polishing-brush/p/0411806
i know it says polishing brush but they are the same as the expensive "detailing "ones you get

give the leather a light mist, use the brush to clean then wipe with a clean MF, I do this on a white sofa with 3 kids and my black leather car seats


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I recently cleaned a cream leather 3 piece suite in a rented house with the Dr. Leather cleaner and colourlock leather brush and it came up like new. Would swear by the stuff


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I've used a range of them.

LTT Leathercare make a good Auto Foam and Auto Maintain combo. 
Dodo Juice make a superb (award winning - pity it's auto express but still) cleaner
Diluted APC (Bilt Hamber Surfex) works a treat to restore a matte finish but not convinced it's safe to use any more than for a deep clean.

Tried 5 or 6 others - stick to the above and you won't have any issues. Anything I've used made by Auto Finesse was fit for the skip, their leather cleaner was no different when I used it years back. Also didn't get along with Dr Leather wipes, smell was too strong, didn't leave a matte streakless finish and was nowhere near as effective as using a spray on product with leather brush or microfibre.


----------



## wodge (May 31, 2020)

to be fair I have had fairly decent results with auto finesse products on the whole but the leather cleaner let me down.


----------



## le-mans_zr (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodo juice supernatural. Keeps my audi leather looking mint. Even with a 2 year old making mess in the back.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

le-mans_zr said:


> Dodo juice supernatural. Keeps my audi leather looking mint. Even with a 2 year old making mess in the back.


As it goes, I have used this combo for two years until now. Two weeks ago I used the cleaner then sealed however, last weekend some suncream got on the headrest and soaked in, so the sealant obviously didn't work. I tried to clean the suncream off with the leather cleaner, which also failed, so in consequence, I am after a new leather cleaner. Pity about my existing kit as I am a huge fan of the Dodo products.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Wilkoj66 said:


> As it goes, I have used this combo for two years until now. Two weeks ago I used the cleaner then sealed however, last weekend some suncream got on the headrest and soaked in, so the sealant obviously didn't work. I tried to clean tge suncream off with the leather cleaner, which also failed, so in consequence, I am after a new leather cleaner. Pity about my existing kit as I am a huge fan of the Dodo products.


I'm not convinced by the Dodo juice sealer either. On my leather seats the DoDo cleaner was fab - and initially the sealant looks great. Seems to very quickly come / rub off with the lightest of uses though.....

Hence looking for a new natural look (Matt) sealant !


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

sevenfourate said:


> I'm not convinced by the Dodo juice sealer either. On my leather seats the DoDo cleaner was fab - and initially the sealant looks great. Seems to very quickly come / rub off with the lightest of uses though.....
> 
> Hence looking for a new natural look (Matt) sealant !


That's you and me both.....let me know how you get on and what you decide upon and I will do likewise. Dr Leather gets a good review, but seems £££££££


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Wilkoj66 said:


> That's you and me both.....let me know how you get on and what you decide upon and I will do likewise. Dr Leather gets a good review, but seems £££££££


Many say the Poorboys Natural look sealant is meant to be good.

I had a look a few days ago - and it all got a bit confusing as there seemed to be a few variants......


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

As far as sealant goes Gyeon LeatherCoat and (even better) LeatherShield are excellent.


----------



## slobbox (Jul 14, 2019)

I recently bought some Dr Leather to clean my cream interior it works a treat and whilst it may be a tad more expensive you really don't need that much. So it will probably work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all

I am after treating my Black Dakota leather ( BMW ). It is only 3.5 yrs old, but has never been done and could def do with a refresh.

I was going to use Autoglym as heard good reviews - any other recommendations?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Read above.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr Leather, just don’t get a lung full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr Leather here too, best I've ever used.


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Purchased, looking forward to using!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

swissvax stuff any good?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I recorded a video yesterday of removing blue jean staining on the leather patches of my driver's seat. I used Gliptone Liquid Leather Cleaner and Conditioner. To be fair, most of the staining came off with warm water on a microfibre but the cleaner took off the rest. 👌🏻


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i use gliptone myself, leaves a lovely leathery smell as well


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I just used Zaino Leather cleaner and leather in a bottle Z10 and this has produced a lovely natural look however only a day in so cant comment on lengevity but easy to use and well priced.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, another for the gliptone kit!.....the cleaner is really good and brings em up like new.
Regards
Paul


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Get the Colourlock kit. I’ve gone through ALOT of leather cleaners and products, Colourlock is easily the best In terms of performance, finish, ease of use, price.


----------

